
Ask HN: Are ideologues speaking a different language inside their native one? - sebastianconcpt
When a progressive speaks of progress the word is not objective as a conservative would think but politically loaded as in progress towards change to implement socialist policies.
When she speaks of change she means revolution.
When she speaks of &quot;some progress&quot; she means we have gained some power but we want you to give us more.
When she speaks of <i>social-justice</i> she means socialist controlled collectivist justice.
When she speaks of revolution she means anti-capitalist subversion.
Is it a neolingua&#x2F;newspeak already being used among us?
======
dpbriggs
Which progressive?

You have made a strawman of progressives, and are criticizing that. I don't
know any personally that speak as you've described.

I can see the rhetoric angle, as political entities abuse language to make
ideas easier to transmit / accept. This isn't exclusive to socialists and
communists.

I also encourage you to think carefully on what socialism actually is. There's
a tendency to label anything socialism because soviet connotations would kill
support for the idea.

